# Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?



## der-tiefflieger (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich unschlüssig, welche haken ich zum Gießen nutzen soll. Die jigs die ich bis jetzt verwendet habe, sind die mit den roten vmc haken. Die kamen immer so labbrig vor. Habe mit auf der Raubfischmesse in Bremen von fox rage jigs gekauft, die haben sehr kurze und festere haken.
Die sollen von gamakatsu sein. Habe mit erheblichem Aufwand solche auch gefunden, aber die sind etwa 3 mal so teuer wie die vmc haken. Von maruto gibt es auch noch haken, die liegen preislich in der Mitte, aber die kenne ich gar nicht. 

Was nutzen denn die Spezies hier?
Kann mir da jemand helfen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Du meinst bestimmt die 3/0er Vmc und kleiner.

Die sind mir auch zu biegsam.

3/0 mit Drahtstärke von 4/0 wären gut.

Ich schließ mich der Suche an.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

VMC haben eindeutig das beste Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.
Ausserdem sind die meisten Formen für VMC gebaut.
Es kann sein, dass Du für andere Haken die Formen erst umbauen musst.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Das wäre mir egal, wenn dafür das ergebniss gut ist. Mir sind die echt zu weich


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Das wäre mir egal, wenn dafür das ergebniss gut ist. Mir sind die echt zu weich



Bist Du sicher, das Du die VMC meinst? |kopfkrat
Mir ist noch nie im Drill ein Haken aufgebogen, und schon gar nicht habe ich ein Fisch dadürch verloren.
Aber vieleicht waren meine Fische bisher immer zu klein...|rolleyes


----------



## der-tiefflieger (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Mir auch noch nicht. Meine waren auch zu klein, hihi

Aber im direkten Vergleich fühlen sich diese vmc Dinger so, naja, federnd/weicher an


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Mir auch noch nicht. Meine waren auch zu klein, hihi
> 
> Aber im direkten Vergleich fühlen sich diese vmc Dinger so, naja, federnd/weicher an



Ich glaube, Du siehst das alles zu theoretisch...:m


----------



## volkerm (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Falls der Haken da ist, wo er hingehört, federt da nix. Falls Du an harten Knochen mit der Spitze des Hakens hängenbleibst, kriegst Du den Fisch in der Regel ohnehin nicht. VMC ist eine zuverlässige Marke.


----------



## Zander-Maniac (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Hallo, wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich unschlüssig, welche haken ich zum Gießen nutzen soll. Die jigs die ich bis jetzt verwendet habe, sind die mit den roten vmc haken. Die kamen immer so labbrig vor. Habe mit auf der Raubfischmesse in Bremen von fox rage jigs gekauft, die haben sehr kurze und festere haken.
> Die sollen von gamakatsu sein. Habe mit erheblichem Aufwand solche auch gefunden, aber die sind etwa 3 mal so teuer wie die vmc haken. Von maruto gibt es auch noch haken, die liegen preislich in der Mitte, aber die kenne ich gar nicht.
> 
> Was nutzen denn die Spezies hier?
> Kann mir da jemand helfen.



Woran machst Du Deine Aussage fest, dass die Haken zu "labbrig" sind?...Beim Drill, beim Hängerlösen, bei der Köderführung, oder vom Betrachten des Hakens?...Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, dass soll keine süffisante Kritik sein!!!

In erster Linie muss der Jig-Kopf, bzw. die Hakenspitze nadelscharf sein und in der Hinsicht habe ich noch nichts Vergleichbares zu VMC gefunden, ausser die von Profi-Blinker, wobei die wohl auch von VMC sind, wenn auch einige von denen "grün-eloxiert" sind, anstatt rot.


----------



## volkerm (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Von dem "Nadelscharfen" bin ich etwas weg. Die kleben überall- auch da, wo harte Ziele sind. "Etwas" weniger scharf lässt die Haken in Gewebe dringen, wo es länger hält.


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



Zander-Maniac schrieb:


> In erster Linie muss der Jig-Kopf, bzw. die Hakenspitze nadelscharf sein und in der Hinsicht habe ich noch nichts Vergleichbares zu VMC gefunden, ausser die von Profi-Blinker, wobei die wohl auch von VMC sind, wenn auch einige von denen "grün-eloxiert" sind, anstatt rot.



ich hab immer gedacht, dass die Owner die schärften Haken herstellt.


----------



## Perch-Noob (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ich hab immer gedacht, dass die Owner die schärften Haken herstellt.



Owner stellt wirklich gute Haken her aber es gibt durchaus andere die da mithalten können: Dragon, X-Point, Maruto, Lazer Trokar um mal einige zu nennen. Ob alle aber auch lose Jighaken herstellen kann ich wiederum nicht sagen.


----------



## vdausf (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Hi,
mein Senf hierzu:
Ich habe die 4/0er als Beifänger am 4gr Kopf im Öresund geangelt.
Da hat sich nix aufgebogen. Die 3/0er ham die gleiche Stärke.
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wenn nicht grad ein kleiner 1,6m Wels den Köder schluckt dürfte meiner Meinung nach bei nem genannten VMC nix schief gehen? oder???? Hab mal gesehen wie einer nen 1,3m Wels mit nem 5/0 gefangen hat.
Hab zufällig grad die 3/0 und 4/0 von VMC mit ner neuen Form gekauft.
Müsst jetzt allerdings mal nachmessen.....
Die Haken überzeugen mich absolut!

Gruß Volker


----------



## der-tiefflieger (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Mein Eindruck kommt durch den direkten Vergleich in der Hand. Scharf sind die ja, da gibt's keine frage. Die gamakatsu wirken nur einfach härter. Nicht falsch verstehen, aufgehoben wurde mir auch noch nix. Und die vmc sind wirklich günstig.


----------



## STORM_2012 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Ich gieße mir meine jigs auch selber und das nur mit VMC haken. Wenn der Fisch im hakenbogen hängt passiert eigentlich nix, hängt er nur mit der Spitze und konnte nicht eindringen biegt er sich auf aber nicht bei den von VMC ich hatte mal jigs die sich aufgebogen haben wenn man im holz etc hing war ganz praktisch. Solche suche ich eigentlich für meine jigs. (Hab durchs aufbiegen aber auch noch nie einen fisch verloren.)


----------



## der-tiefflieger (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Ok dann war mein Eindruck eben bisl verwirrt lach

Aber was ist denn nun noch der Unterschied zwischen vmc 9147, vmc 5150, vmc 5152 und vmc 7150?
Ich komm nicht klar, das Internet ist riesig und ich finde die Unterschiede nicht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

5150 ist der in Deutschland "normale" mit grossem Öhr.
7150 hat ein kleineres Öhr und passt nicht in jede Form.
9147 ist der Aberdeen. Den kannst Du nur für Minni Jigs bis Gr. 2 gebrauchen. Bei den grösseren biegt der sich wirklich auf.
5152 hatte eine andere Spitze. Der kommt aber im aktuellen VMC Katalog nicht mehr vor.

Du brauchst den 5150.


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

ich schließe mich tommi-engel an, 5150 sind top-haken, habe damit in norwegen schon dorsche und pollaks gefangen, da hat sich nix aufgebogen, die aberdeen sind eher was für minni-jigs auf barsche und forellen, und selbst wenns mal einen bei nem hänger aufbiegt, für den preis kann man damit leben und wenn sich der haken dabei nicht aufbiegt hat man einen schönen abriss....

gruß mirko#h


----------



## der-tiefflieger (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Ohmann, warum schreiben die sowas nicht in ihren Katalog rein? Ich such mich dumm und dämlich. Vielen dank Leute für die Infos. Gibt es denn hier jemanden, der mit anderen Haken gießt?
Und gäbe es noch eine alternative mit kürzen Schenkel?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Und gäbe es noch eine alternative mit kürzen Schenkel?



Eagle Claw 571
Ziemlich schwer zu bekommen und sehr weich.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Ah, die USA Dinger. Oki doki ichwerde also bei vmc bleiben und mal schauen, ab ich einfach mal eine andere Sorte ausprobiere. 

Wurde dann natürlich berichten
Ich jeden Fall echt danke für die Infos. Ich habe durch den Dschungel echt nicht durchgeblickt


----------



## magut (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

^Hab da kürzere VMC
 die sind aber dünndrähtiger und gibt es nur bis 4/0
 die biegen beim Hänger auf , Hecht bis 116cm haben die bisher ohne Problem gehakt eventuell ein bisschen aufgebogen aber nie einen Fisch verlohren. Fisch meine 15 cm Gummis mit Stinger und wollt extra kurze Haken in Kopfnähe.
 Am Foto siehst du die normalen 4/0ér und den kurzen daneben.
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Das sind doch die Aberdeen...
Die sind zwar kürzer, aber nicht wirklich kurzschenklig


----------



## magut (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das sind doch die Aberdeen...
> Die sind zwar kürzer, aber nicht wirklich kurzschenklig



sorry zu wenig gelesen-----
 wollt Ihm nur mal den Vergleich bildlich zeigen. 
 Kommt sicher darauf an was der Zielfisch ist.
 Für Zander und wie bei mir Hecht geht es aber damit.
 Wie gesagt hab einige 1+ damit gefangen und keiner ist wegen dem Haken ausgestiegen.
 Muss aber auch sagen ich angle vom Boot aus und kann dementsprechend die Fische drillen. 
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## sam1000-0 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Ich gieße und benutze nur Matsuo auf Barsch und Zander
und möchte nichts anderes mehr. Super Haken allerdings
müssen sie in den USA bestellt werden, 100 Stück etwa
5-7 €.
Da wären die Trokkar noch aber die sind zu teuer.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Matsuo habe ich auch hier über ebay gefunden


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Achnee, maruto


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Ich gieße und benutze nur Matsuo .


Die sind zwar super scharf, aber biegen sich sehr leicht auf. Und darum ging es ja hier eigentlich.


----------



## sam1000-0 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die sind zwar super scharf, aber biegen sich sehr leicht auf. Und darum ging es ja hier eigentlich.



Kann ich eigentlich bestätigen aber nur bei dicken Hängern.
Bei einem Barsch oder Zander jedoch nicht, egal wie kräftig ich drille.
Die sind einfach super dafür. 
Über Ebay sind sie viel zu teuer.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Bei einem Barsch oder Zander jedoch nicht, egal wie kräftig ich drille.
> Die sind einfach super dafür. .



Ich weiss, ich nehme sie ja auch gerne..|rolleyes
Aber dem Threat Ersteller ging es ja darum stabilere Haken als die VMC zu finden. Und dazu gehört der Matzuo eindeutig nicht..:m


----------



## der-tiefflieger (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Stimmt. Aber vielleicht war meine Einschätzung zu subjektiv ;-) ich fand das einfach sehr schwierig, ich hab die Haken nirgends richtig beschrieben gefunden. Aber jetzt weiß ich schonmal mehr. Ich werde die vmc nehmen, aber auch mal andere probieren


----------



## 42er barsch (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

hi,

wenn es stabilere wie die vmc 5150 sein sollen kommen eigentlich nur mustad haken für die salzwasserfischerei in frage,

gruss


----------



## der-tiefflieger (13. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Huhu ihr lieben. So, ich habe mir also direkt aus der USA mehrere do-it Formen geordert und die dazu passenden haken. Ich kann nur sagen die vmc sind schon gut. Die dünneren Haken aus dem Ami-Land sind sau spitz. Die Formen sind einfach klasse!!!
Passgenau, leicht zu benutzen und richtig hochwertig. Meine Frau und ich haben zusammen gegossen ( viele Hände schnelles Ende ) und haben in rund 1 h ca 100 köpfe verschiedenster Varianten gegossen

Wir haben sogar noch formen über. Weil mein Kumpel mit seinen Sonderwünschen ausgestiegen ist. Diese Formen werde ich hier bald mal zum Verkauf anbieten. Ansonsten kann man nur sagen: Hut ab, das macht richtig Bock


----------



## sam1000-0 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Huhu ihr lieben. So, ich habe mir also direkt aus der USA mehrere do-it Formen geordert und die dazu passenden haken. Ich kann nur sagen die vmc sind schon gut. Die dünneren Haken aus dem Ami-Land sind sau spitz. Die Formen sind einfach klasse!!!
> Passgenau, leicht zu benutzen und richtig hochwertig. Meine Frau und ich haben zusammen gegossen ( viele Hände schnelles Ende ) und haben in rund 1 h ca 100 köpfe verschiedenster Varianten gegossen
> 
> Wir haben sogar noch formen über. Weil mein Kumpel mit seinen Sonderwünschen ausgestiegen ist. Diese Formen werde ich hier bald mal zum Verkauf anbieten. Ansonsten kann man nur sagen: Hut ab, das macht richtig Bock



Was für Formen sind das die du verkaufen willst?


----------



## 42er barsch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Moin Moin. Ich hab gestern eine Verkaufsanzeiger erstellt, aber die ist wohl noch nicht freigegebenen. Es sind insgesamt 3 Nagel neue formen. Eine mir erie jigs, eine mit Heavy round Head und eine mit "normalen" Rundköpfen.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Jetzt sind sie drin


----------



## sam1000-0 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Ich suche ne JNR-6-A von Do it


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Mhh. Die finde ich gar nicht


----------



## Bassey (19. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Alternativ langschenkelige Natürköderhaken, welche eigentlich für Norwegen gedacht sind. Diese sollten dann an Stabilität nichts mehr zu wünschen übrig lassen.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (21. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Ja, ich war damals ja nicht sicher, weil ich ja die vmc so "wacklig" empfand. Aber im Vergleich sind die schon Super. Ich werde mir nochmal welche von gamakatsu besorgen, dann habe ich alle hier. Aber meine Erkenntnis bis jetzt:

Die vmc sind gut!! Bis da mal was aufbiegt oder bricht muss man schon ganz schön würgen. Wenn ich mal so nen Hecht oder Zander fange, hat er das verdient. 
Und mit denen geht man ja nicht Heilbutt fischen


----------



## OSSSSE (21. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Ich gieße und benutze nur Matsuo auf Barsch und Zander
> und möchte nichts anderes mehr. Super Haken allerdings
> müssen sie in den USA bestellt werden, 100 Stück etwa
> 5-7 €.
> Da wären die Trokkar noch aber die sind zu teuer.



Kannst du mir hierfür eine Bezugsquelle nennen?

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sam1000-0 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Kannst du mir hierfür eine Bezugsquelle nennen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk



www.do-itmolds.com
Da wirst du fündig, mit Preise inklusive:m
Auf Products klicken


----------



## Slick (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was sind gute Haken zum jigkopf gießen?*

Hat wer eine Adresse wo man günstig Matzuo Jighaken bekommt,wo man nicht gleich 20 Dollar für den Versand bezahlt?


Danke


----------

